# Llano Lynx AMD A4-3300 vs Intel Pentium dual-core G620



## nfsworldpinoy (Aug 13, 2012)

What are their Pros and Cons (advantages/Disadvantages) of having them

i know the basics: amd outperforms intel for graphics cause a4 has better graphics than g620 right!?

but how about multitasking power, video encoding converting, endurance/durability, gaming, and others, who is better

pls give me more info


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel/AMD is a personal choice. Pick the one that has the specs you want/need to accomplish what you want/need.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What CPU you choose needs to be determines by what you want/need the CPU to do.
More cores doesn't make a CPU superior for every application.


----------

